# Low Light Plant Clippings



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Any one have any low light plant clippings they want to share (1.6 watts per Gallon) - Niko Got me hooked starting me with Java moss now and now I am collecting other low light plants. At the moment I have java moss, anubias and several other small clippings of other mosses. Oh and I live south of fort worth down by Cleburne.


----------

